# My current two litters..



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just wanted to show my two current litters 

Litter M - 11 pups. Born January 2.

Dad is Apollo (colourpoint beige LHS abysinnian)
Mom is Coco (a dark burmese-variant fox)

Looks like all burmese babies  Feel fre to correct me if i'm wrong 










And litter L - 2 pups. Born January 3.

Dad is Aslan (burmese-variant LHS abysinnian)
Mom is Caramia (Himalaya LHS)

These 2 babies looks bluish, but are they blue, bluepoint siamese, blue burmese or something else :?:



















Love the bluish babies, and hope that at lest one is a female - in that case it's a keeper


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

A few new pics of my two litters 

Litter M: 11 burmese fox. 7 males and 4 females.





































Litter L: 2 ?colourpoint smoke? LH satin. 1 male and 1 female (i'm keeping the female).














































Hope you enjoyed the pics - i sure enjoyed taking them  Love my babies so much :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely babies!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

They are really beautiful babies you have there.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Those two are gorgeous!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning little babys


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks all of you 

I think they are cery nice too :mrgreen:

The litters just had eyes - oh they are so cute :love1

Gonna post more pics in a few days


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

super stunning babies


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

sooooo shineyyyy.....*wants more satins*


----------

